# R35 with Nismo bits??



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi

I am collecting my GTR on Friday and need to get my insurance sorted, just had a very frustrating discussion with Admiral and they are ringing me back tomorrow after a discussion with their underwriters.

Can anybody recommend an insurer that will understand the mods I.e. Nismo wheels, exhaust and ecu upgrade as admiral have given me no confidence that they know what they are doing!!

Also, are all gtrs considered imports?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello Andy,

I am happy to have a look at a quote for you.

If you want to PM me your contact number, I will give you a call.

Kind regards

Dan Cameron
A-Plan Schemes
0845-0711234


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Dan for sorting that out, collecting the car tomorrow morning


----------



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

My pleasure...:thumbsup:


----------

